# Jacksons Chameleons



## Andrew (Sep 18, 2010)

Went to the Sacramento show today hoping for some Jacksons chameleons, and lucked out. Came home with a nice pair, and there's a good chance the female is gravid. Already feeding on silkworms.


----------



## myzticalboi (Sep 18, 2010)

Awesome pictures of them chameleons!


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 18, 2010)

So pretty...........


----------



## DannyN (Sep 19, 2010)

Seattle79 said:


> So pretty...........


Very nice! Jacksonii Xantholophus right?


----------



## Andrew (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I'll try and get some video of them eating silkworms soon, its awesome to watch.



KSTBCR said:


> Very nice! Jacksonii Xantholophus right?


Yep. Do you keep them?


----------



## Termite48 (Jan 6, 2011)

Andrew said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone. I'll try and get some video of them eating silkworms soon, its awesome to watch.
> 
> Yep. Do you keep them?


When yours has babies, are you selling them? How much, if so? Are they egg layers?

Rich S


----------



## DannyN (Jan 6, 2011)

Rich S said:


> When yours has babies, are you selling them? How much, if so? Are they egg layers?
> 
> Rich S


Jacksonii give live birth. And no I dont keep jackson's but I do keep, pathers, mellers, oustalets, pygmys, uthmoelleri, and johnstons


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Jun 11, 2011)

thats cool we have alot of them wild back in hawaii


----------



## Idolofreak (Jul 17, 2011)

Cool! The males look like dinosaurs with those horns. :tt1:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2011)

Can't wait til mine grows up!


----------

